# Places to Surf Fish Near DC



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

I started fishing in the area last year after having lived out hear for about 7 years. Unfortunately I don't have a boat and have grown tired of fishing the Potomac. 

I made a bunch of trips last year up to North Beach, but it always is so crowded and it seems like my line is constantly being crossed (never my fault of course ).

I've decided to take up surf fishing this year to try to avoid the crowds. How is the surf fishing at Sandy Point? Has anyone ever tried surf fishing at Chesapeake Beach? Also, what are the best lures for surf fishing if I am going to be reeling in? 

About the best success I had last season was the early fall at Pointe Lookout. There was a ton of trout, flounder and weakfish to be had. But the 3 hour drive is a bit much for a weekly saturday day of fishing. 

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Surf fishing at SPSP is hot/cold depending upon the time of year. Go to Matapeake Pier just over the Bay Bridge on Route 50. Small pier but the water is deeper and lots of nice stripers, blues, and trout are caught there every year.

Right now they are catching some nice stripers during the catch-and-release season (bloodworms and clam snouts). IMHO - Avoid opening day there - it can be a zoo with boaters and pier fisherman coming out the woodwork!


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks for the response. That is one pier I have never been to in the area. Think I tried to find it one time, but didn't really know where it was. Is it pretty obvious where it is on 50 after you pass the bay bridge?

BTW, this is a great site. Wish I would have found this last year. It would have saved many fruitless weekends of trying to find the right places to fish!


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

Nevermind, just saw the detailed directions on the hotspots. Have any of you guys ever had any luck surf fishing at Chesapeake Beach?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Where at Chesapeake Beach?


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

I've only been there once, but isn't there an area near the fishing pier where you could cast from the shore? It may be a swimming area, but maybe it would be decent at this time of year? Not sure what the depth is like though or if there are ever any fish there.


----------

